# تعريف المكان:Definition of Place



## د.سعد الجميلي (11 فبراير 2009)

تعريف المكان: د.سعد الجميلي 
 يعرف المكان بانه "الحيز الانساني الحاوي على قدر من العادات والتقاليد والصيغ الفكرية اضافة الى الزمن الذي يشكل بعدا حقيقيا في مقياس التحول لوظيفية المكان، نتيجة دينامية النظرة الاجتماعية لواقع الحياة المتغيرة باستمرار،والمكان الجيد هو الموصل الجيد لكل الاحساسات". والانسان لايمكن ان يشعر بادائية المكان مالم يحقق المكان للانسان مايحتاجه من حماية وسهولة حركة واضفاء اجواء مكانية جمالية تشعر الانسان بالرغبة في التفاعل مع المكان من خلال انعاش روحية المدينة وايجاد حالة من الترابط بين المدينة كمكان والمدينة كانسان (كائن عضوي) والمدينة كحضارة.ومن اجل فهم طبيعة تفاعل الانسان مع المكان وسلوكه فيه يفترض فهم كيف يفكر الانسان وكيفية ادراكه للاشياء المحيطة به وبماذا يفكر الذي يضفي بعدا جديدا للوظيفة الانسانية للمكان.وهنالك ثلاثة تنظيمات تحرك البنية الحضرية هي: 
· التنظيم الاجتماعي:الذي يقاس بمدى مطاوعته للتغيير الاجتماعي.
· التنظيم المكاني:المظهر الاساس للبيئة المبنية (العلاقة بين الكتلة والفضاء) الذي يحقق الهوية الحضرية الهوية التشكيلية الحضرية من خلال علاقة الانسان بالانسان وعلاقة الانسان بالمكان التي تتجسد بالوظيفة الانسانية للمكان او مايعرف بروح المكان او المكان الاجتماعي اضافة الى علاقة الانسان بالزمن.
· التنظيم الادراكي:الذي يهيأ وسائل الاتصال والتفاعل والعلاقات فعلاقة الانسان مع مختلف الاشياء الموجودة في محيطه هي علاقة ادراكية ذات ابعاد عاطفية وحسية وعقلية وتجريبية معقدة تهدف بمجملها الى تكوين حالة من التوازن بين الذات والمحيط.(الجلبي ، صفحة،180-2000 ،184 )*
ان احد تعريفات المكان قد اقترح من قبل"Yi-Futuan" والذي يقضي بان المكان ظهر عندما اعطت الانسانية المعنى للفضاء الجغرافي، وفي أي وقت يعرف او يحدد فيه الموقع فانه ينفصل عن الفضاء غير المحدد او المتناهي الذي يحيط به.وتعطى بعض الاماكن معاني كبيرة،أو اسماء أو تعريفات من قبل المجتمع والتي تجعل من الاحساس بالمكان ممكنا.وعندما يدرس الانثروبولوجي والاجتماعي والمخطط الحضري الاماكن التي لها معاني خاصة للناس ويمتلك هوية قوية فانها تعطي لهم احساسا قويا بالمكان.والاحساس بالمكان هو ظاهرة اجتماعية تظهر بشكل منفصل لاي فرد وتدرك فرديا او بالخبرة، وتعتمد على حكم الانسان على تلك الظاهرة.والاحساس بالمكان هو احد الخصائص التي تظهر من خلال الناس التي تتطابق مع هوية المكان.واظهار الخصائص المكانية في البيئة التي تعطي الاحساس بالجمال والصحة هو الذي يجعلها مريحة.http://www.eslarp.uiuc.edu/ (P2 ، (Yan Xu وبذلك لابد وان يكون الفضاء الجغرافي محددا ومعروفا وله اسما ومعنى من قبل المجتمع،وله خصائص وسمات عامة يتفق عليها الجميع،لتتغير تسميته من فضاء جغرافي الى تسمية مكان الذي يفصله عن الفضاء الاكبر غير المتناهي.ومن هنا تبرز اهمية ان يمتلك المكان من الخصائص والمعطيات التي تعرفه وتميزه عن غيره من الاماكن.وتناول الكثير من المنظرين والفلاسفة والباحثين والنقاد والادباء،فكرة المكان لانه يمثل الارضية التي تقع وتنسب اليها الاحداث والمواقف سواء كانت تاريخية او فنية او انشطة انسانية تقليدية،ومن خلال تمثيل العمارة والنحت والرسم والطباعة والتصوير والتمثيل الفيزياوي من خلال الموديلات،كل هذا الاظهار او الوجود اسهم في اختبار علاقة الفضاء المعماري والبيئة المبنية كمحاولة لخلق الاحساس بالمكان والوجود.وقدم الادب نقلا لمختلف الازمان والاماكن التي تقدم صورا للحقيقة وتخيل العمارة التي تسمح بالتجوال في وداخل بقايا العصور القديمة...وخلال هذا التجوال بالامكان اختبار المكان او المبنى،كونها صغيرة او ماهولة او كبيرة المقياس او نصبية وبتفردها بامكانها ان تسهل الفهم العميق وادراك ذلك الفضاء وعمارته. وعلم الطوبولوجيا الذي يعنى بدراسة"خصائص المكان من حيث هو مكان،أي العلاقات المكانية المختلفة كعلاقة الجزء بالكل، وعلاقات الاندماج والانفصال والاتصال،التي تعطي الشكل الثابت للمكان، الذي لا يتغير بتغير المسافات والمساحات والاحجام"(اسية،صفحة 1)، وحسب راى (Schulz,1973) بان "العمارة ومنذ الازمان البعيدة اسهمت في صنع معاني الانسان الظاهرة،وبمعونة العمارة حصل على موطئ قدم في الفضاء والزمن،لذلك فالعمارة ترتبط بالمعاني الظاهرة". واشار Schulz"" الى فكرة روح المكان او التموضع الهندسيGenius Loci ضمن الوصف الظاهراتي للمكان، وبان الناس يكافحون لاعطاء اهمية للفضاءات من خلال حصولهم على موطئ قدم فيها وامكانية الوجود، واخذ "Schulz" فكرة الوجود Dwelling من مقالة Heidegger"" بعنوان Building Dwelling Thinking 1951"" وربطها بفكرة المحل او التموضع Genius Loci حيث يقول" ان الانسان يوجد عندما يكيف نفسه مع اية بيئة،او عندما يكتشف البيئة كمعنى، لذلك فالوجود يلمح الى شئ اكبر من الماوى،انها تتضمن بان الفضاءات تظهر لتكون اماكن تعطي الاحساس بالعالم، والمكان هو فضاء ذو خاصية، وتميز روح المكان عبر العصور القديمة كحقيقة ثابتة يواجهها الانسان في حياته اليومية".(Schulz,1980,P5) ويمكن ان تمتلك الاماكن خصائص كلية عندما تتخذ الاحداث لها مكان فيه، وعندما ترتبط المكونات المختلفة الواحدة بالاخرى بهدف كلي Gestalt ، وعندما يكتشف الكل كونه اكثر من الاجزاء المكونة لها،وفي ضوء ذلك يتكيف المكان كظاهرة كلية،ولاتوجد امكانية التقليل من اية خاصية من خصائصه، دون ان تفقد شيئا من طبيعتها الثابتة. واشارة الى مفاهيم Heidegger"" فان "Schulz" عرف الوجود بانه "الطريقة التي انت فيها وانا،الطريقة التي نحن فيها كناس"are" نكون على الارض،يكون الوجود...الى ذلك اضاف" في العالم الاخر، وعندما يتمكن الانسان من الوجود فان العالم يصبح كداخلInside...والمكان وفقا للظروف الحالية له هوية خاصة، وهذه الهوية هي المحل او التموضع الهندسي، واشارة قليلة الى المشاعر والذكريات من خلال فكرة "الخاصية" فان جميع الاماكن لها خاصية التي تميز الشواخص التي ينبثق البعض منها من خلال انماط الانشاء او كما يراها الانثروبولوجيين،من انماط الانتاج والاستهلاك والتي هي في دوران متغير عبر الزمن.والناس يستلمون خصائص بيئتهم التي تزودهم بالتوجيه والاحساس بالامان. وناقش"Schulz" بعد "Lynch" على ان لجميع الحضارات انظمة متطورة من التكيف ولها بنيات خاصة التي تسهل نمو الصور البيئية، ويستمد التكيف او التوجيه من طبيعة الشواخص المعطاة و"المجتمعات البدائية وحتى تفاصيل البيئات الصغيرة كانت معرفة وهادفة، او ذات معنى"(Schulz,1980,P19-20) ولذلك فان التعريف او التوجيه يؤسس نوعا من الصداقة،وان لم تكن صداقة فانها على الاقل علاقات هادفة بين الناس وبين العالم الذي يقيمون فيه" ويفرض الناس انفسهم على بيئتهم تدريجيا من خلال عمل الناس والعيش في الاماكن، لتشكل وتضبط لتلائم احتياجاتهم وتعبر عن قيمهم، وبنفس الوقت تلائم بالتدريج البيئة الفيزياوية وللقيم،ولاتجاهات وتصرفات الناس المحيطة بها.(Paul,2005,P2) واشار(Schulz,PP166-167,1980) الى ان:"هوية المكان ترتبط بمفهوم المعنى،حيث يمثل المعنى وظيفة اساسية تتضمن الاحساس بالمكان والتفاعل معه".وبان التوجيه "(Schulz,P23,1974)" يمثل احد مظاهر انتماء الانسان الى المكان، فهو يساعد على الحركة والانتقال والشعور بالوجود، وليحصل التفاعل بين المكان والانسان يجب ان يكون فيه الانسان قادرا على توجيه ذاته عارفا بان يكون في هذا المكان وان توجيه الحركة يكون من خلال المسارات التي تنقله من وضع الى اخر أي من مكان الى اخر.والعمارة Schulz,P438,1974)) تمتلك الامكانية في توفير المكان المناسب والذي عبر عنه بالموضع، وهذا لايمكن ان يتحقق الا من خلال المعاني ودلالاتها،كما ان العمارة وعبر تاريخها ساعدت في اعطاء المعنى لوجود الانسان وبمساعدتها حصل الانتماء بين الانسان والمكان والزمان "(عبد القادر،صفحة 27،1997)" والانسان حسب راي(Heiddeger,P35)  يشعر ويتفاعل مع المكان عندما يكون المكان مالوفا لديه وذلك من خلال ارتباطه بالمكان بعلاقة وثيقة يستطيع عندها تاسيس عالمه الخاص به، وحسب (Schulz,P50,1980) فالبيئة تكون ذات معنى عندما يبدا الانسان يشعر بالانتماء اليها. "(مصدر سابق،PP26-29) كما يرتبط الاحساس بالمكان بمفهوم الانتماء Belonging ،والانتماء حسب تعريف "Nadia Lovell" بانه "طريقة تذكر وبناء الذاكرة الجمعية للمكان" والانتماء الى الخصوصية المحلية Locality يستدعي او يثير فكرة الاخلاص او الولاء الى المكان، والولاء Loyalty يعبر عنه من خلال التاريخ الشفهي والمكتوب، والقصص والاساطير والانجازات الدينية والشعائر او الاضرحة والانشاءات المقامة كمتاحف ومعارض،ولحد الان يعرف الانتماء بشكل اساسي من خلال الاحساس بالتجربة التي تسهم في صياغة الافكار المستلمة من محيط المكان (Schama,1995;Tilley,1994) وحساب كيفية تكوين هكذا ولاءات تم صياغتها من خلال الصلة الوثيقة بفهم الهوية التي تمتد الى جانب التجارب الفردية والحنين الى الماضي الذي يعود لخصوصية المكان.والانتماء "يجب ان يرى كطريقة للتذكير "(Coccerton,1998;Fentress &Wickham,1994) و"كاداة لانشاء الذاكرة الجمعية للمكان المحيط "(Hirsch,1995;Torn,1995) ومع كل المفاهيم البراغماتية والكامنة لربط الناس بالمكان والعلاقات الاجتماعية،لايزال الانتماء يثير المشاعر للبقاء في المكان سواء كانت حقيقية او خيالية، واكتشاف ماهية مبادئ الانتماء، والمحلية والهوية فانها تبدو مرتبطة بحقيقة الموقف من سياسة "العولمة" وفهم الانتماء والمحلية والهوية تشير الى الصراع او التناقض بين السياسة الوطنية والعالمية للاقتصاد واهتمامات المجتمع.(Lovell,1988, P1) وتواجه المدن والاماكن تحديات كبيرة كنتيجة للعولمة، التي تتجه بقوة نحو العولمة الاقتصادية،والتحديات المستقبلية هي التي ستحدد كيف بامكان هذه القوة ان تسحب معها تلك المدن والاماكن دون ان تفقد هويتها،وان فكرة المحلية ترسخت من خلال التغيرات العالمية.(Hague,2003,P3) وبذلك يرتبط مفهوم الانتماء والمحلية والهوية، بمعطيات المكان التاريخية والثقافية التي تثير مشاعر الناس وتحفزها كقيم محلية تعبر عن خصوصية المكان،الذي لابد وان يكون مؤثثا بقدر كاف من العادات والتقاليد والقيم والمعاني والرموز والصيغ الفكرية، وان يكون ناقلا وموصلا جيدا للاحساسات وتلك المعاني.

* . كما اشارت الدراسة الى الية تشكيل المكان والتخطيط للمستقبل من خلال:
_ الخيال السوسيولوجي: او قدرة الباحث الفكرية على فهم الصورة التاريخية الكلية للانسان والمجتمع في ضوء ماتنطوي عليه من دلالات بالنسبة للافراد.
_الخيال المكاني:كيفية نظر الناس لنوعية حياتهم وميادينها المشتركة فالمكان هو مركز تكييف الخيال.
_الخيال العلمي:الذي يوفر للانسان القدرة على الرؤيا الصائبة والدقيقة والمنسقة.
_الخيال التقاني:الذي يهيا الاجواء ذات الابعاد الشمولية التكاملية عند النظرة الى الوسط الذي يحيط بالانسان او مايعرف بالبصيرة النافذة.( الجلبي،P180 ،2000 )


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (12 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك أستاذنا الفاضل د. سعد الجميلي على هذه الإضافة الرائعة التي تضاف إلى سلسلة الروائع التي اتحفتنا بها من قبل... وجودك بيننا مكسب يضاف إلى مكاسب ملتقى المهندسين العرب.


----------

